# Suggestions... Ground cover??



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

So i need suggestions for this 30 gallon with 79 watts, fertilizers, and diy co2. i was thinking a large plant to take up that space, thinking HYGROPHILA CORYMBOSA 'SIAMENSIS'. also a ground cover and maybe some red plants. ignore the alternecki (sp.) in there, thats now gone. suggestions are welcomed and needed!!


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone??? doesnt have to be just ground cover. can be any suggestion!!!


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe it isn't cool anymore because it was 'the thing to have in your planted tank or you are not cool', but I think that glosso would look great in there. If you are into something that is eventually going to suffocate itself because it grows so thick (you need to thin it once it gets to a certain point) dwarf hair grass would also look good in your tank. I'm not really sure if 79 watts CF is enough for those.. but I think I have seen people push down glosso with less.
Sorry for the lack of scientific names-
-Danny


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 18, 2007)

My new favorite is Elatine Triandra. I've had an easier time growing it than HC.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like dwarf hairgrass, e. tellunus, or maybe for something really cool and different some Ranunculus inundatus.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

some may not cosider Downoi as a carpet plant but I think it would look good on the front right side and you could leave a little opening in the front


----------

